
Don't Overthink. Just Do - xtianmiller
https://medium.com/attack-the-front/dont-overthink-just-do-5ee8e8c5b6b0
======
Bretts89
I'd say for the majority of startups, ideas are a dime a dozen. executing on
ideas is really what matters. Just look at some of the most high valued
startups today (Uber, AirBnb), extremely simple ideas with relentless
execution.

------
collyw
I prefer "Weeks of coding can save hours of planning" because in my experience
it´s true. Though he is talking about working on an idea rather than jumping
into coding something where the idea is fairly concrete.

